# Rear Window Defrost Not Working



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

I push the rear window defronst button on my 89 GXE and it won't work, even after having it on for my entire trip from my house to college (~35 min). The amber light comes on when I push the swtich, so I think the switch is good. Can someone tell me the places to look to see what can be the problem?


----------



## maximus93 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rear Window defroster*

I have this same problem with my 1993 Maxima. 
All the fuses seem to be fine, and the defroster wires appear to be intact. 
Anyone know what else to check to fix the problem?



jbbons25 said:


> I push the rear window defronst button on my 89 GXE and it won't work, even after having it on for my entire trip from my house to college (~35 min). The amber light comes on when I push the swtich, so I think the switch is good. Can someone tell me the places to look to see what can be the problem?


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Found out the problem with mine last night. The ground wire (wire from rear window and bolted to frame) had corrosion on it. It was cleaned and it started working nicely.

What you can do is check for the ground wire if it has corrosion or the relay which is the orange-brown colored one next to the fuse box that might need to be replaced.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

jbbons25 said:


> Found out the problem with mine last night. The ground wire (wire from rear window and bolted to frame) had corrosion on it. It was cleaned and it started working nicely.
> 
> What you can do is check for the ground wire if it has corrosion or the relay which is the orange-brown colored one next to the fuse box that might need to be replaced.


Do you have a pic cause I have this problem too. My side mirror defrosters work fine.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

If the ground wire is not the issue, try the top relay beside the fuse panel (in the car) think that relay has something to do with it. Look into it


----------

